# 1903 wood wheel motorcycle



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 11, 2010)

I mam working on  a 1903 E.R Thomas  model 35 motorcycle.
 It has wood wheels, with glue on tires.belt drive.
  Just need to make and find  more parts  to finish it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, cool... have any pics of your progress?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet! Please, yes post some pictures. Drool...drool...


----------



## char56 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I would love to see some pictures of this too!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 4, 2010)

Any pictures yet?!!!!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Apr 7, 2010)

Not yet looking for block chain and a set or handle bars
trying to get the tank and batterey box made


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 7, 2010)

somebody on here or rat rodbikes has a block chain for sale. i think the heading is rusty parts


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

A shop that specialized in Antique Motorcycle Restoration out of Origon sells a motor kit just like that they call it a "Pea Shoter engine."


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2010)

Motoguzzipaul said:


> I mam working on  a 1903 E.R Thomas  model 35 motorcycle.
> It has wood wheels, with glue on tires.belt drive.
> Just need to make and find  more parts  to finish it.




Anything to report yet?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Oct 11, 2010)

Found a kirpatrick seat and had alot of things Nickle plated
 Had  some new wood wheels made


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks buddy for the update! Steady as she goes....
bri.


----------



## fundreamer1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Still no pics?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 22, 2011)

Who makes wood wheels these days?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Jan 22, 2011)

Still looking for and making parts.
    I have two  28x1 1/2  36 hole left    Email me Guzzipaul@aol.com

 If you go to Flickr  there is a pic of what i hope mine will look like when i am done
                   (1903 Thomas Auto-Bi | Flickr - Photo Sharing! )


----------

